# Scooby Meets a New Friend



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Today Scooby got to meet a new friend and his name is Shooter. He is a lovely friendly Bichon and is being looked after by the children next door. They bought him in so he could meet Scooby and they hit it off very well.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

The first one is Shooter and the second is the typical intoduction doggy style


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I remember that one Bren, it's amazing just how nicely these little guys are with other dogs, it's like they just love to meet new friends all the time. Scooby has so many friends here in our street but this is the first male he has had close contact with and they hit it off so well. All his neighbors are girlies so he thinks he is top blokie around here.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how cute they are!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like Scooby has a new play friend. Way to go Scooby.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...that is so cute!!!





















Doggy best friends!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, how cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That's so cute. Playmates are a must!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Love the pictures, makes me want to be there to hug them


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 27 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Today Scooby got to meet a new friend and his name is Shooter. He is a lovely friendly Bichon and is being looked after by the children next door. They bought him in so he could meet Scooby and they hit it off very well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104143*


[/QUOTE]

Aw how cute







The second picture looks like Shooter is whispering a secret into Scooby's ear! They look like best friends.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 27 2005, 05:43 PM
> *The first one is Shooter and the second is the typical intoduction doggy style
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104145*


[/QUOTE]















They are so cute together!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

that second pic is almsot like "why are you doing this to _me_?" , great pics, that short cut almost says "hey look at me, i'm a big Maltese!" :lol:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 28 2005, 01:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You know Joe the funny thing was when I first took Scooby out I didn't have his leash on so I went to hand him to hubby to hold while I went in to get his harness and leash so he could get down there and play, being in the front yard I didn't want him running out on the road, well he let out this huge growl and snarly protest at hubby, I think he thought he was going back inside without the chance to play. Scooby can be very vocal when things aren't going his way, but his protests can sound quite threatening to those who don't know him better, but we are so used to it, but that shot was so funny because it did look like Shooter was whispering something in his ear that he didn't want to hear by the look on his face


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley doesn't have many doggie friends, but here is the first time he met Rex (Staffy about 4 months in this picture). They are in the back of my car after a trip to the doggy off-leash park. Harley's face is filthy after all the drinks & dirt!! 

They sometimes have play dates, but they are not exactly the best of friends & have to be watched closely. They wear each other out & when the visit is over, they both sleep for hours!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww they are so cute, and poor Harley looks the worse for wear, while the Staffy looks quite pleased with himself


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 27 2005, 07:43 PM
> *The first one is Shooter and the second is the typical intoduction doggy style
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104145*


[/QUOTE]

Janet, this one brings back memories. Memories of when my ex and I first met. I must have had a very BAD cold that day - lol


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am not sure how to take that, I sure hope you weren't sniffing eachother's butts but if you were you should be thankful you did have a cold.....lol


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Sep 30 2005, 09:05 PM
> *I am not sure how to take that, I sure hope you weren't sniffing eachother's butts but if you were you should be thankful you did have a cold.....lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105220*


[/QUOTE]

You NUT!! I am laughing so hard!! ROFLMAO


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww, I missed this thread...Those are some great pics


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

They are so sweet!! Great Pics


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awwww...how sweet!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Update - Harley looks much better in this one ... this picture is also more recent

(I looked like a bad mummy in the last picture because poor Harley was all dirty!)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum_@Oct 5 2005, 10:11 PM
> *Update - Harley looks much better in this one ... this picture is also more recent
> 
> (I looked like a bad mummy in the last picture because poor Harley was all dirty!)
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gee Harley looks a lot like Scooby there, and he does look nice but then he looked kinda cute in the other pics too, dirty face and all, he looked like he had had a ball.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom+Sep 30 2005, 10:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You NUT!! I am laughing so hard!! ROFLMAO
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105228
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I am sure glad you saw the funny side of that 3maltmom, but I just couldn't help myself














ROFLMAO here too.....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

Gee Harley looks a lot like Scooby there, and he does look nice but then he looked kinda cute in the other pics too, dirty face and all, he looked like he had had a ball.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106851
[/QUOTE]

He DOES look a lot like Scooby - in particular the picture (far right) in your signature! They could almost be brothers!


----------

